# Caught my record best today!!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Since tall Stacks is going on in my normal fishing area I went up river. Had trouble getting shad again even in the Little Miami River. Fished with my back up bait in the LMR for about 45 mins. Did get some lite taps so headed for my next spot. Thew out my net a few more time as I was at the mouth again . I finally got 3 shad for the effort.
Got to the ky side just below the Covington pumping station put the lines in at 9:45. I put a live shad on the pole with the largest hook. Had shrimp and beef on the other rods. 10:00 the live shad pole got a hard bite and I hooked it. I knew right away this was a reall nice size fish. When I finally saw it, I realize this is the biggest flathead I ever had. The ticky part is hold the pole and work the dip net all at the same time. I was very relived as I got it into the boat. Thsi flathead was 33 inches lone and 20pounds!! That is the largest catfish I have evr caught out of the OHIO. Took some seltime photos which is not easy when trying to hold some that big still. Then he was reuturned to the river to grow even bigger.


Baited back up with a slab of cut shad for they had died off by then. Had a snack and nothing seem to happen. I waited a while long figured it was time to move. Got the other 2 poles in . Picked up the Shad pole and pulled thouht I was hung up on a snag. Pulled it harder and it came up off the bottom just for a moment then I feel the pull at the other end. This fish was much bigger than the 20 pounder . He just did not want to come up at all. $% minutes of tug of war between me and this big flathead. Once I got him to the side of the boat really had a major chore of getting him in the dip net. This guy was just huge by my standars. I never had to fight a fish over 10 minutes before, I was worn out. This guy took up a lot of space in the bottom of the boat. 36 inches long. 13 inches across the top of its' head. Came out to 44 pounds via my spring type scale!! That is the BIGGEST fish I have ever caught anywhere. So needless to say I had a great day.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrads on the great catch.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the experience and congratulations aon a GREAT :B CATCH!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job looking forward to the pics


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I hope i do this right the first time Here are the 2 big flatheads I caught today.Here is the 20 pounder that set a new record for me as the biggest catfish I caught out of the Ohio River.








Here is another angle of the 20 pounder.









And the big daddy the BIGGEST FISH I HAVE EVER CAUGHT the 44 pound 36 inch monster!!








Shame I did not have someone with me to take more and better photo of this even. :B


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your PB


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Nice Job.........congrats!
Danny


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

NL, that's a biggun!
Nice work!
LMJ


----------



## lillmackfish (May 10, 2004)

congrats on the big fish


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

nlcatfish said:


> spring type scale!!


Those are good fish, a lot better than what I've been catching lately, but you need to drop a 30 spot for a good digital scale. I think your scale is a little off. I seen and weighed a bunch of 33 to 36 inch fish, and none of them has ever come close to 44lbs. I've caught more than a few over 40 inches and every one has been less than 36lbs. 

Again, not trying to piss on the parade, but I'd at least check that scale.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats!!!

Two times now I too have had them just sit on a bait for over 45 min and not show a bite or move after they had it. The first time I was fooled.....never again though.


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

awensome, location where this was ?


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats, on the great fish!


----------



## Brian62 (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome! 20+40 is a day to remember, Brian


----------

